# Mount Toro x sanderianum



## Ayreon (Jul 9, 2007)

I haven't seen this cross before so it will be really fun to see what it will look like.
Mount Toro is stonei x philippinense.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 9, 2007)

*Congrats*

Looks dark and promising.
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2007)

im with Frederick. I can't wait to see it fully open


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 9, 2007)

Hurry, hurry, hurry. I see petals unfurling.


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Ayreon (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't know if anyone is interested in the progress, but I'll keep sending pictures


----------



## Frederick (Jul 12, 2007)

*Doing very well*

and very promising! As the Nescafe ad used to ruen "Open up, open up!"
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested in the progress, but I'll keep sending pictures



YES! Keep it up, please!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 12, 2007)

When this is in full bloom, post again to start a new thread...I think everyone will want to see this! Eric


----------



## Barbara (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet indeed! By all means, please post more shots, I love progression threads.


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Heather (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2007)

ahhhh nice sand hybrid you got there


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 21, 2007)

Final images...
Enjoy!


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesting, and very pretty, but surprisingly light on the stonei influence.


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Very beautiful! Hopefully it don't that as long as P.sanderianum before it'll get in bloom again!


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks! Hopefully not since its second growth is almost as big as the blooming one.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a real beauty. Thanks for keeping us up on it's progress.


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice! love the color


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 21, 2007)

That is amazing! It appears that sanderianum was totally dominant!

:clap:


----------



## Gideon (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning plant


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2007)

well done.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 28, 2007)

:drool:

Wow, just stunning. You have a way with the camera too!

:clap:


----------



## Ayreon (May 27, 2009)

I just discovered that this plant is "pregnant" again. Whooo!
Let's hope for more than two flowers this time.


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

So cool flowers and photos!!!


----------



## swamprad (May 27, 2009)

Hurray! This really is a great looking cross, please be sure to post photos of this year's blooming. I just looked it up, and this cross has been named Mount Sander.


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very nice, great bloom


----------



## callosum (Sep 18, 2009)

it's a real nature work


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2009)

:clap::clap: FABULOUS!! :drool::drool:


----------

